# J'ai acheté cette bagnole à bon marché



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*J'ai acheté cette bagnole à bon marché.* (à un prix peu élevé)

Il mio tentativo : Ho comprato questa macchina a buon mercato.


----------



## Corsicum

Aussi peut être :
_un *buon* *patto* _
_un *buon* *prezzo* _


----------



## alenaro

Corsicum said:


> Aussi peut être :
> _un *buon* *patto* _
> _un *buon* *prezzo* _


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *J'ai acheté cette bagnole à bon marché.* (à un prix peu élevé)
> 
> Il mio tentativo : Ho comprato questa macchina a buon mercato.



On peut dire aussi: "Ho comprato questa bagnarola....etc etc"

"Bagnarola" = une mauvaise voiture


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

On peut aussi dire: une casserole ... ou une vieille casserole 

casserole (= casseruola)


----------



## Corsicum

Il y a des risques de confusion : Initialement _bagnole_ désignait une mauvaise voiture , actuellement bagnole se dit pour _« __Toute voiture, toute automobile_ » 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bagnole


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci d' avoir mis ce lien ...

Où as-tu trouvé "buon patto"?


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> Merci d' avoir mis ce lien ...
> 
> Où as-tu trouvé "buon patto"?


*Bun patto* = pas cher, intéressant .= une bonne affaire= un bon accord commercial.
Initialement c’est une traduction du corse puis j’ai contrôlé avec le dictionnaire des synonymes et google.
*patto*_,__:_ a de nombreuses significations commerciales et juridiques, dont :*costo.*
C’est aussi un marché au sens large, un contrat, un accord, … "_gentleman agreement"_
_Un *patto di* ferro contro le *truffe* online_ = Un accord de fer contre les .. _escroqueries ou arnaques_ _( marchés de dupes )_ 
_*Patto*__ leonino_ = contrat léonin=contra*t* abusif, injuste

je découvre et apprend l’italien via le corse, je peux me tromper. ?


----------



## Hermocrates

Corsicum said:


> je découvre et apprend l’italien via le corse, je peux me tromper. ?



Oui, il n'est pas une bonne idée car l'italien et le corse sont des langues differentes... Il y a beaucoup de "faux amis", ça veut dire qu'il y a beaucoup de mots qui semblent le même en corse et en italien, mais qui ont un sens très different dans les deux langues.


----------



## Corsicum

ryenart said:


> Oui, il n'est pas une bonne idée car l'italien et le corse sont des langues differentes... Il y a beaucoup de "faux amis", ça veut dire qu'il y a beaucoup de mots qui semblent le même en corse et en italien, mais qui ont un sens très different dans les deux langues.


Je sais, j’essaye d’être prudent je contrôle toujours avec les dictionnaires. Mais on ne refait pas l’histoire et ce serait dommage de me priver de l’italien. Je ne peux pas oublier le corse …le temps d’apprendre l’italien ? , mon français s’est bien accommodé du corse !
J’apprend et je compte sur vous tous et votre patience pour me corriger.
Grazie mille


----------

